# Adjust Y Axis Backlash On G0704 From The Top



## Ripthorn (Feb 4, 2016)

I am working on getting my G0704 CNC conversion all squared away, and the last thing before I bless it is to adjust backlash. I did the X axis easily, but in looking at diagrams, it looks like they always recommend adjusting Y axis from the bottom.  I don't have a chainfall or anything like that, which means I would have to completely disassemble the machine to get to it from the bottom.  Is there a way to do it from the top?  Maybe remove the way cover and back plate of the carriage and use a ball end hex key?  Has anyone done this?  If it's not easy, I may just stick some backlash compensation in my LinuxCNC file and call it a day.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 4, 2016)

If the adjustment is forward facing, maybe you could remove the Y-axis handwheel and bearing plate and come at it with an extension and ball-end hex socket?

I do something similar on my big mill, but come in from the back.


----------



## cozmogeek (Mar 27, 2016)

I tried and tried to do it from the top but I couldn't even find the screws despite knowing where they were.  I removed the rubber cover and moved the bed all the way forward. Part of the problem is not knowing what size of hex wrench I needed.  I ended up using my pulley system to hold the mill up in the air (balanced on 1 corner really) while I tried to tighten it from the bottom. It was not very successful. My Y axis still has a stupid amount of backlash. I gave up on fixing it since I'm converting to ballscrews anyway. 

Here's a pic I took of it when I stuck my phone down in the slot..


----------

